# About Car ownership



## imransheth (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi All, 

I have moved out of Japan 4 month back. While moving out , I sold my car to private buyer. While selling the car , I have handed over all the documents he needed to transfer the car.

Recently I discovered that new owner has not initiate the transfer of car registration and the car is still owned by me. I tried to contact new owner , but he is not replying. So I am bit worried. 
I would like to remove my ownership from the car ? What are my options ?


----------

